# HME PvrBlog Down?



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

I am looking for a good list of HME apps and it looks like HME PvrBlog is down and has been for at least days.

Is there any place else I can go to see all the apps that are available?

Thanks!


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

apps.tv has network hosted HME apps.
Searching here and in the Home Media Features forum.

Unfortunately there is no one place you can go to see everything developed so far. TiVo should have provided one with (TiVo-approved) apps ages ago, IMO.


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

Yeah, I have seen the ones at apps.tv, but they don't really have anything beyond what comes with Galleon that I want ... except PonyPoker.

I read about other apps in here that sound cool, but I am having trouble finding them, so I thought I would ask.

If I can find the time, I am thinking about putting together a "Getting The Most From Your TiVo" Guide. I want to cover Galleon, Videora, HME apps, etc. Finding the time is the biggest obstacle, but I will just have to do it as I can.

Do you think Instructibles would be a good format for this or would it be better to just create a new blog?


----------



## F8ster (May 26, 2002)

My 3 applications may be found here:

Stock Viewer: http://bitrazor.com/stock/doc/index.php
TrafficCam Viewer: http://bitrazor.com/tc/doc/index.php
NetFlix RSS Reader: http://bitrazor.com/netflix/doc/index.php

I had started a partial list a long time ago here, but it's way out of date:
http://bitrazor.com/content/tivo/hme/index.php

Before starting your "Getting the Most out of TiVo," you might take a look at Dave Zatz's pages here: http://zatznotfunny.com


----------



## shady (May 31, 2002)

hfwarner3 said:


> Do you think Instructibles would be a good format for this or would it be better to just create a new blog?


If you want to do something different, then write an HME app to convey the information


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 12, 2002)

shady said:


> If you want to do something different, then write an HME app to convey the information


It's not that I am looking to write a new app as I am looking for the best single source of what is out there. I mean, you have Galleon, TiVoServer, and a lot of individual apps, be they hosted or downloadable. I was told that blog was such a list, but it appears to be down.


----------



## gonzotek (Sep 24, 2004)

However, the information, once aggregated somewhere, could be published as a rss feed or set of feeds, and subsequently browsed from the TiVo. That would be cool.


----------

